# What are people seeing for offers on selling their EOS R's



## twoheadedboy (Jul 24, 2020)

Trying to determine if I will keep mine as a 2nd body or trade in for lenses when my R5 comes. Looks like Adorama is selling for $1,600 - $1,700 depending on condition and B&H doesn't have any, so would I figure on approx. $1,200 if I went one of those two places? Yet it looks like they're selling them new for about the same, though Adorama out of stock.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 24, 2020)

You won't get anywhere near $1200 if you trade in, you'd be doing well to get %50 of what they are actually selling for. If you are looking for that kind of $$$ you'll need to sell it yourself.

Actually just checked B&H for a quote and you could score as much as...wait for it...$780 if it's "like new". Very doubtful it would grade out that high so more like 745 or a little lower. KEH on the other hand is offering max $1226 for "like new +", but again it's more likely 1100 or so for the more realistic lower grades. If you can wait allow 2-3 weeks before you get your cash that may be worth it to avoid ebay or craigslist hassles.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2020)

EOS R bodies on Fred Miranda seem to be going in the 1400-1500 range. You can't determine the actual selling price since its often negotiable.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 25, 2020)

Most accurate way to gauge the market price is to go to eBay and filter for “used” and “sold items.” That way you can actually see what people paid for them. It looks like they've sold for anywhere from around $1,400 up for mint condition. I'm actually surprised they've sold for that much. 

You can also check the "Buy it Now" prices, which are usually fairly accurate as well, if you disregard those at the higher end and look only at those somewhere in the middle. 

Mpb (a reputable used dealer) has a number of mint bodies on eBay now for around $1,500. Makes me think people have been unloading them in anticipation of the R5. Canon Price Watch also lists used. Looks like there are more than 20 listings for used/refurbished on CPW. Prices ranging from $1,400 to $1,700. 

Bear in mind that "for sale" listings only mean that's what sellers are asking. That's why I like the eBay sold listings, you know what someone actually paid.

The market may soon be flooded. Price is likely to drop.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 25, 2020)

I can't do anything along the lines of a new camera right now, but when it comes time I will refuse to sell my R. Not because the R is extra special to me. I just wish I still had every camera and lens I ever bought for sentimental reasons. From here on out I am going to try and keep everything.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 25, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I can't do anything along the lines of a new camera right now, but when it comes time I will refuse to sell my R. Not because the R is extra special to me. I just wish I still had every camera and lens I ever bought for sentimental reasons. From here on out I am going to try and keep everything.


Even though the R5 sounds great, the R remains a fantastic camera and in my opinion there isn't much I need that it doesn't have (except for action shooting). I intend to keep mine even if I eventually buy an R5 in a year or so.


----------



## mangobutter (Jul 30, 2020)

I had the R. Great camera. Just a tad big and the touch bar is annoying. Got the RP and I love it. IQ, so long as you don't have to push several stops, is just as good in vast majority of situations. Plus I love how compact it is and traditional mode dial is awesome.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Even though the R5 sounds great, the R remains a fantastic camera and in my opinion there isn't much I need that it doesn't have (except for action shooting). I intend to keep mine even if I eventually buy an R5 in a year or so.


Order your R5 now, and get it in a year or so.


----------

